

The MGWU Online Academy: Learn to Build an iPhone Game in 8 weeks - jvrossb
https://www.makegameswith.us/online-academy/

======
DonHopkins
I'm confused. Does this mean:

1) "Learn to build an iPhone game" is 8 weeks.

or

2) Learn to "build an iPhone game in 8 weeks."

I understand I'm going to need to spend 8 weeks on SOMETHING, but what do I
get for those 8 weeks: learning, or an iPhone game? ;)

Something tells me it's going to take me longer than 8 weeks to both learn AND
to build an iPhone game.

~~~
TheMakeA
Sorry for the confusion! By the end of the 8 weeks, you will have created your
own iPhone game. We assume some programming experience (that you've used e.g.
Java or Python, and are familiar with Object Oriented Programming) and teach
you what you need to know about Objective-C, Xcode, and Cocos2D to be
productive.

------
TheMakeA
Hello! I'm one of the developers for the Online Academy. We decided to do this
because we had a lot of interest for our in-person Summer program but not
enough room for everyone who wanted to join. Rather than turn a bunch of
really awesome people away, we decided to offer a smaller online version that
anyone can take.

I'm happy to answer any questions!

------
gailees
This is HUGE. There are so many learn2code sites, but only Treehouse does a
decent job of teaching mobile development.

Awesome to see another competitor enter the ring!

